# Ammonia I Need Help



## magicman845 (Jun 21, 2011)

hi i have 5 juvenile red belly piranhas in a 55 gal tank. there small bout 2 inches maybe.i ran the tank for about a week and a half before i introduced them . its been like 2 weeks now and my ammonia is pretty high. i have two hang on filters one is a (aqua clear 70) with three stages. also a eheim 3324 canister with three stages (but no bio balls in it) and a top fin 60. i put ammo lock for the ammonia and stress zyme to get my cycle going. its been like 4 days and ammonia is still high what should i do ? do i need to put bio balls in the canister ? or should i get a really big canister filter and it will solve my problems ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

What does ammonia is high mean? What is the actual level? Immediately do a 50% water change and try to get it back down. You might have to do 25-50% water changes daily until your tank levels out. When you first started the tank did you add an ammonia source to start the cycling process?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I guess you tank is not cycled or you have some food rotting in your gravel/deco or stucked in your filter... i agree you should do partial water changes to keep your levels OK while cycle is done... check your filters for any leftover stucked in there...


----------

